# Custom Cut and Sew



## kedkennels (Feb 25, 2010)

I need to be directed to a seamstress or cut and sew company that will allow me to bring in some fabric and then make a custom sample t-shirt for me to send overseas. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bReed (Nov 21, 2009)

Check out craigslist and search for a pattern maker in your area


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I will do it for you. Pm me your PM is full hit delete.


----------



## mirandasnyder (Dec 11, 2009)

I am a patternmaker and experienced sewer in San Diego. I own a mens store here and I do all our own alterations and custom orders. Hit me up and if you're in the area I can help you out.


----------



## kedkennels (Feb 25, 2010)

You can PM me again or you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## mirandasnyder (Dec 11, 2009)

Your PM box is full and when I emailed you, your email address didn't work.


----------



## kedkennels (Feb 25, 2010)

I apologize. I deleted the pm and this is my address. [email protected]


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## kedkennels (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks this definitely is the right place for it.


----------

